# After 18 months of full time driving I am completing bankruptcy paperwork today.



## 7of9 (Jan 14, 2017)

I have the pleasure of doing the paperwork after 8 hours out, including the morning rush, for two rides and $8. I regret the day I drank the punch and bought into the Uber scam. It is a MLM scheme where the people who make the real money are the very few at the top who recruit suckers like me. I asked my attorney if he's seen other Uber drivers. "You have no idea," he said. In fact, he told me the court trustee will not allow me to use my car or any other assets for commercial use. Specifically, Uber and Lyft. I'm 61 and for the next five years my court dictated financial life will be ****ed. That is my fault. I decided to leave a 43 year career early and bridge the gap to retirement with Uber/Lyft. 

Uber and Lyft will implode. Rest assured, the corporate cretins will walk away with cash while the drivers are left with the dregs.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Now you know the difference between a pizza, and a full-time Uber driver.....

A pizza can feed a family of four!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Your situation is great...you will now walk onto retirement debt free.
.just like wealthy do.

Rideshare is not a MLM


Unfortunately you didnt do your research very well and apparently thought rideshare was great rewards for little work


You are LUCKY you are able to wipe out your obligations and enter the next phase of your life without that burden.

Instead of blaming Uber..accept responsibility for your poor decision thinking rideshare is a career


What you learned has VALUE..share it with other newbies


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Been there, done that. (bankruptcy). Twice
I’ll tell you what my lawyer told me the first time.... it’s an embarrassing process and hard work , but when it’s over you will feel nothing but relief

Having said that

I don’t understand how you can blame Uber for this. Did you really think Uber could replace what you were making at the end of a 43 year career?

Presumably you will still need to make some money. Any plans yet?
The good news is you can collect social security next year

There are lots of reasons to hate Uber. But that it’s an mlm is not one of them.. because it’s not an mlm


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Im with the op on the fact that uber and lyft is a bs racket. Rigged and unreliable. May they all suffer horribly.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Im with the op on the fact that uber and lyft is a bs racket. Rigged and unreliable. May they all suffer horribly.


they may be bs rackets or even tennis rackets but they are not mlm companies

Uber/Lyft is what it is. Not a job and not a career and for most of us not even a business (in that regard they are much like an mlm)

For many it's just a way to convert equity in your car into cash


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Uber is great because all of it can be claimed as a loss. If you rent this loss helps a lot!! Enjoy your new found debt free freedom.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Im with the op on the fact that uber and lyft is a bs racket. Rigged and unreliable.


True, but these are things that should have been realized before jumping in. You have to be personally responsible and recognize all the hype before you decide to sign on the dotted line.
I mean, who joins the army thinking they're going to be living in a private condo on a tropical beach enjoying the sunshine?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

43 years and you had nothing to show for it That you have you go bankrupt?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> True, but these are things that should have been realized before jumping in. You have to be personally responsible and recognize all the hype before you decide to sign on the dotted line.
> I mean, who joins the army thinking they're going to be living in a private condo on a tropical beach enjoying the sunshine?


Even if you didn't understand what you were getting into at first, a week or two "on the job" ought to give you a hint


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

oldfart said:


> they may be bs rackets or even tennis rackets but they are not mlm companies
> 
> Uber/Lyft is what it is. Not a job and not a career and for most of us not even a business (in that regard they are much like an mlm)
> 
> For many it's just a way to convert equity in your car into cash


They actually have made many people more money by referring than by actually doing. Via recruiters and referrals. So. Idk. Forget anyone who justifies u l.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> They actually have made many people more money by referring than by actually doing. Via recruiters and referrals. So. Idk. Forget anyone who justifies u l.


How much have you made on referrals versus driver earnings? I have zero referrals under my belt and I signed up on just uber.com so no one earned a referral on me. Sure, maybe a handful kf youtubers like theridershareguy made bank on referrals and maybe the average driver suckered one or two friends to give it a try, but "many" is a subjective term.

Maybe in the beginning when they were desperate for drivers and offering $1500 bonuses but that still wasnt an MLM scheme, that was a push to grow their network of drivers.

Uber and Lyft arent the greatest companies in the world, but what would most of you have done without it? Sure there are idiots like the OP that retired early from a well paying career thinking Uber would be a piece of cake for retirement, but the rest of us? It got me through rough times and now I'm in a much better spot.

Uber is what you make of it, if you do the bare minimum, expect minimum results. It was never meant to be a full time job, y'all just kept trying to slam that square peg into the round hole.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How much have you made on referrals versus driver earnings? I have zero referrals under my belt and I signed up on just uber.com so no one earned a referral on me. Sure, maybe a handful kf youtubers like theridershareguy made bank on referrals and maybe the average driver suckered one or two friends to give it a try, but "many" is a subjective term.
> 
> Maybe in the beginning when they were desperate for drivers and offering $1500 bonuses but that still wasnt an MLM scheme, that was a push to grow their network of drivers.
> 
> ...


In 2014-2016. Referring was more lucrative than driving. 2grand a pop.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> They actually have made many people more money by referring than by actually doing. Via recruiters and referrals. So. Idk. Forget anyone who justifies u l.


Still not a mlm, they made money when you signed up, but not on your earnings and not several levels deep

If you believed what the guy that referred you said, perhaps you will sign up to be in my Herbalife downline and buy a garage full of dietary supplements or maybe Amway soap


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I never said it was a mlm type scam. Just a scam. But i said i see how someone could have viewed it as a skewed type of mlm. Seriously bro. Put down the keyboard. And go chop a salad with your cutco set.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Still not a mlm, they made money when you signed up, but not on your earnings and not several levels deep
> 
> If you believed what the guy that referred you said, perhaps you will sign up to be in my Herbalife downline and buy a garage full of dietary supplements or maybe Amway soap


These clowns think Uber is bad but dont really know how bad bad can be with some real MLMs.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

but.... the mlms. True mlms. Probably never convinced people to get a 40 k plus car note.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> but.... the mlms. True mlms. Probably never convinced people to get a 40 k plus car note.


Worse, they had them buy thousands of dollars worth of inventory they couldnt sell, month after month, to retain some special status. You may want to research MLM schemes, its truly a pyramid scheme thats somehow legal. They literally couldnt make long term money without recruiting. Ive made plenty without recruiting a soul with Uber.

Uber never told me to buy anything. They only gave me guidelines for what cars are accepted into their network. Thats on you if you bought a 40k vehicle to just do rideshare. Sometimes stupid people need to be separated from their money. That dealership benefitted more than Uber did. If you never bought that 40k car, rather, used the existing car you had or a gently used 5k cash car, it would be no sweat off of their back.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber is going to get a "scheme" named after them.


It's a completely new and original scam.


Unlike pyramid or MLM schemes people actually think they are making money, until their cars start to fall apart. Then they quit, new ant takes their place.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber is going to get a "scheme" named after them.
> 
> It's a completely new and original scam.
> 
> Unlike pyramid or MLM schemes people actually think they are making money, until their cars start to fall apart. Then they quit, new ant takes their place.


There is a name for it, its called gig economy and many disagree with it. Like ive said in other posts, I dont know what i wiukd have done for extra cash before rideshare. Sure, guys like you would be happy without it as you are a cab/excab driver but the rest of us that had normal jobs? If worked right Uber can help earnings but this gig was never meant for full timers and too many idiots did that.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

7of9 said:


> I have the pleasure of doing the paperwork after 8 hours out, including the morning rush, for two rides and $8. I regret the day I drank the punch and bought into the Uber scam. It is a MLM scheme where the people who make the real money are the very few at the top who recruit suckers like me. I asked my attorney if he's seen other Uber drivers. "You have no idea," he said. In fact, he told me the court trustee will not allow me to use my car or any other assets for commercial use. Specifically, Uber and Lyft. I'm 61 and for the next five years my court dictated financial life will be &%[email protected]!*ed. That is my fault. I decided to leave a 43 year career early and bridge the gap to retirement with Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will implode. Rest assured, the corporate cretins will walk away with cash while the drivers are left with the dregs.


All Creditors must prove the debt especially if it is unsecured. Most cannot prove it....


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

dauction said:


> Your situation is great...you will now walk onto retirement debt free.
> .just like wealthy do.
> 
> Rideshare is not a MLM
> ...


Yuck. Uber is currently sending out checks to drivers for bamboozling them with misleading ads about earning potential and you're going to kick a guy in the balls whose declaring bankruptcy bc he believed what a company was saying publicly?

Try punching up next time. It feels better.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

so 5 years you must be doing a chapter 13, and if you only have been doing uber and lyft and they say you can't do that anymore how are you going to make payments?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Sounds like a chapter 13 as mentioned. Those are usually far worse than a chapter 7 because it goes on and on for years. If you fail to make a payment you will be done for. 

I'm not a lawyer but you should make sure you seriously consider whether a chapter 7 might be better for you. I've done a Chapter 7 Pro Se in the past. It was a huge relief. The thing is if you have secured assets to protect the Chapter 13 could be the best choice. At other times just walking away from the assets and doing a chapter 7 is the best choice -- especially if you realistically think there will come a time when you cannot make the payment to the court for the C13.

As for the trustee telling you that you cannot do rideshare, I'm not sure that is legal. Unless it is actually your financing institution who has a clause saying no commercial use? You may be able to get away with UberEats or Flex? Of course talk to your attorney. Hopefully you have a good one.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> There is a name for it, its called gig economy and many disagree with it. Like ive said in other posts, I dont know what i wiukd have done for extra cash before rideshare. Sure, guys like you would be happy without it as you are a cab/excab driver but the rest of us that had normal jobs? If worked right Uber can help earnings but this gig was never meant for full timers and too many idiots did that.


There's some cab companies that will rent out cars by the shift to part timers,

the company i drive for lets you do as little as 1 shift per 31 days.

I havn't worked more than 3 shifts in a single week for months. Most of the time i just do 1-2 shifts a week. Part time hours for sure...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Been there, done that. (bankruptcy). Twice
> I'll tell you what my lawyer told me the first time.... it's an embarrassing process and hard work , but when it's over you will feel nothing but relief
> 
> Having said that
> ...


Dont answer phone or door for 7 years & a day.

Statute of Limitations.

No Bankruptcy.



Uber's Guber said:


> Now you know the difference between a pizza, and a full-time Uber driver.....
> 
> A pizza can feed a family of four!


Pizza pays ALL my bills in Under 35 hours a week.

Uber does not


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

[QUOTE=" In fact, he told me the court trustee will not allow me to use my car or any other assets for commercial use. Specifically, Uber and Lyft. I'm 61 and for the next five years my court dictated financial life will be &%[email protected]!*ed. That is my fault. I decided to leave a 43 year career early and bridge the gap to retirement with Uber/Lyft.
[/QUOTE]

Why did the trustee say you are not allowed to use your car for commercial use? Wouldn't that help you repay your chapter 13 debts?


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Dont answer phone or door for 7 years & a day.
> 
> Statute of Limitations.
> 
> ...


In some states the statute of limitations is shorter than 7 years. In Florida it's 4 years for credit card debt and 5 years for personal loans. The problem of waiting it out arises when the creditor files a lawsuit and gets a judgement for the debt. Now the debt is collectible for 20 years in Florida, so if your financial situation changes, the creditor will come a-knocking.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberbotch said:


> [QUOTE=" In fact, he told me the court trustee will not allow me to use my car or any other assets for commercial use. Specifically, Uber and Lyft. I'm 61 and for the next five years my court dictated financial life will be &%[email protected]!*ed. That is my fault. I decided to leave a 43 year career early and bridge the gap to retirement with Uber/Lyft.


Why did the trustee say you are not allowed to use your car for commercial use? Wouldn't that help you repay your chapter 13 debts?[/QUOTE]

If he owes money on the car it's an asset they can sell off. A few thousand more miles will damage that asset.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

7of9 said:


> I have the pleasure of doing the paperwork after 8 hours out, including the morning rush, for two rides and $8. I regret the day I drank the punch and bought into the Uber scam. It is a MLM scheme where the people who make the real money are the very few at the top who recruit suckers like me. I asked my attorney if he's seen other Uber drivers. "You have no idea," he said. In fact, he told me the court trustee will not allow me to use my car or any other assets for commercial use. Specifically, Uber and Lyft. I'm 61 and for the next five years my court dictated financial life will be &%[email protected]!*ed. That is my fault. I decided to leave a 43 year career early and bridge the gap to retirement with Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will implode. Rest assured, the corporate cretins will walk away with cash while the drivers are left with the dregs.


That's your dumbness. If you studied this website you'll notice some do well working and others like in Florida make peanuts. You can't expect to sell sand at the beach.



steveK2016 said:


> There is a name for it, its called gig economy and many disagree with it. Like ive said in other posts, I dont know what i wiukd have done for extra cash before rideshare. Sure, guys like you would be happy without it as you are a cab/excab driver but the rest of us that had normal jobs? If worked right Uber can help earnings but this gig was never meant for full timers and too many idiots did that.


Like how slow people like you say normal jobs


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

I just attended legal aid bankruptcy orientation last week and you are allowed personal exemptions which almost allows you to keep almost everything depending on the state you live in and or if you own real property or not. Good luck.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> but.... the mlms. True mlms. Probably never convinced people to get a 40 k plus car note.


Anyone taking on 40k in debt to drive Uber is insane. At some point, The Stupid Shall Be Punished.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> Anyone taking on 40k in debt to drive Uber is insane. At some point, The Stupid Shall Be Punished.


Ive beed reading the "licensed" section here Theres a thread where they are discussing the best car for Uber SUV Although there are folks arguing for the Chevy Suburban, and other General Motors variations. The favorite looks to be the Lincoln Navigator. These ar $60000 to$100000 vehicles new and at least $40000 used. Some of these guys own several

The point is that the serious operators are more than willing to spend money to make money

No one goes bankrupt over a $40000 car loan... Its not that hard to just walk away from a car loan.... The op had bigger problems than this $40000


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I totally disagree with your conclusion. 40k can easily sink someone. As with all things, it is a matter of scale. How much borrowed equity do want you want to hopefully cash in on? If they own multiplle 40k+ vehicles, they are in it for the write offs.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m saying this guy is a chapter 13, trying to work out debts. He could walk away from one 40k loan if that was the only debt

I didn’t consider he had more than a one car business


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Suks2BU


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> There is a name for it, its called gig economy and many disagree with it. Like ive said in other posts, I dont know what i wiukd have done for extra cash before rideshare. Sure, guys like you would be happy without it as you are a cab/excab driver but the rest of us that had normal jobs? If worked right Uber can help earnings but this gig was never meant for full timers and too many idiots did that.


I have been an uber driver 3 years. It has given me great part time. I would never dare do it full time but i do like uber. They my big friend 
Lyft sucks


----------

